# Why did my amp fry? Everything is hooked up correctly!!



## Chasescott18 (Feb 24, 2014)

Why did my amp fry? Please help!!?
Okay so I have an alpine type r swr-12d2. It's a dual voice coil sub and takes 1000w rms. I have it hooked up with a hifonics 1000.1d amp and it's wired to 1 ohm for 1000w rms. it's in a ported box and I have everything wired correctly. I set my gain using a multimeter after turning the volume to 75%.. I also have the low pass and subsonic set correctly. My ground is all good and so are my power wires. I am using 4 guage wire. A week before my amp fried my sub was getting hot. I checked everything about 100 times it's all hooked up correctly and I have my sub wired correctly.. Why did my amp fry?? I want to buy a new one but I'm afraid that one will just get fried too...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

My guess would be the sub. Winding are shorting out. Check the resistance on it, disconnect the wires to it first.

BG


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Did you check to see if the amp is stable at 1 ohm? Did you notice if the amp was clipping before hand? Where is the amp mounted?


----------



## Chasescott18 (Feb 24, 2014)

Okay so I found a leak in my trunk today after a few hours of inspecting my car. I found a huge puddle of water down in the quarter panel. When I first opened the trunk there was a bunch of condensation on my sub.. I'm thinking the same happened to my amp causing my amp to fry because everything else is installed properly.. I have the fuses right, unhooked the battery, I have an inline fuse on my power cable right up by my battery. Everything is wired correctly, I used a digital multimeter to set the gain and never turned it up too loud. It actually fried when I turned my car on with the volume completely down and I turned it up just a tiny bit.. The condensation is all I can think that did it... I checked my sub with the multimeter and it is still okay thankfully... Also it only blew internal fuses inside of my amp.. My inline fuse did not blow and neither did the external fuse on the amp..


----------



## Chasescott18 (Feb 24, 2014)

The puddle is actually due to a little spot that needs plugged in the tail light water would run down past the tail light and end up in the bottom of the quarter panel on the trunk, making the environment moist causing the condensation..
Just so you don't think water is pouring into my trunk lol


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

Solved then?


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Thats why I asked where it was mounted. Ive seen guys mount their amp to the bottom of the trunk without sealing the underside. Inadvertently moisture shorts the amp out. That amp can be repaired, I wouldn't throw it out before getting a quote.


----------

